# Your Olympic body match



## mcdonagh47 (Jul 31, 2012)

enter your details to find which Olympic athlete you most resemble ...
is there a competition in the Couch Potato category ?

I'm most like Chataphum Chinnawong - a Thai weightlifter in the 77kg class.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-19050139


----------



## Mark T (Jul 31, 2012)

Apparently I am most like Nelson Henriques from Angola competing in the Canoe Sprint.


----------



## robofski (Jul 31, 2012)

I got a Team GB hockey player!! Glenn Kirkham


----------



## Otenba (Jul 31, 2012)

Cool, I'm most like Paloma Schmidt who does Sailing. She competed in "Women's Laser Radial". 

:-.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 31, 2012)

I came out as a cycling,basketball,tennis,football,sailing boffin !      I WISH


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 31, 2012)

At diagnosis in October 2009 I was most like Alexander Smith (Hammer thrower). 

Now I am most like Lei Gong (sailing) or Derrick Atkins (100m athlete). 

Andy


----------



## ypauly (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm like Eldin Saad a greek footballer 


I'll take that.


----------



## KateR (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm closest to Maria Fernanda Valdes a weightlifter from Cuba. I wish, I couldn't lift anything.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 31, 2012)

Me and Tiffany Porter, GB hurdler, could swap places tomorrow and no-one would notice the difference!


----------



## Mark T (Jul 31, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Me and Tiffany Porter, GB hurdler, could swap places tomorrow and no-one would notice the difference!


You been wearing that dress again?


----------



## cazscot (Jul 31, 2012)

Mami Shimamoto - weight lifter from Japan...  Although I think a lot of her weight will be muscle unlike mine lol


----------



## Dizzydi (Jul 31, 2012)

Jin ma china female badminton or Fara Williams GB football


----------



## teapot8910 (Jul 31, 2012)

Nufar Edelman an Israeli sailor!


----------



## rhall92380 (Aug 1, 2012)

I got Cameroon 110M sprinter Idrissa Adam!

Great North Run? Bring it on! 

13.1 miles from Newcastle to South Shields - I have never ran that far, so please encourage me - and help raise funds for Daibetes UK - by sponsoring me. Just visit www.justgiving.com/Richard-Hall9 

Richard


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm sure there's a fantasy game here somewhere! 

I wonder how many medals we're going to win?!


----------



## robert@fm (Aug 1, 2012)

I doubt there's an Olympic athlete who matches me, unless they've admitted Sumo Wrestling as an Olympic sport.  Or maybe Darts. 

Reminds me of a few years ago, when it was proposed to have Chess as an Olympic sport, and the players wanted an exemption made for them to the ban on caffeine (in the form of coffee, I suppose).  If Darts becomes an Olympic sport, those players will probably want an exemption for booze and fags.


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Aug 1, 2012)

Andy HB said:


> I'm sure there's a fantasy game here somewhere!
> 
> I wonder how many medals we're going to win?!



We have a wide spread of contestants - perhaps we should have entered a team in London 2012 ?


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Aug 1, 2012)

robert@fm said:


> I doubt there's an Olympic athlete who matches me,



Suck it and see - do the test ...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-19050139


----------



## newbs (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm most like Hannah Mills, Team GB Sailing


----------



## Mark T (Aug 1, 2012)

Andy HB said:


> I'm sure there's a fantasy game here somewhere!
> 
> I wonder how many medals we're going to win?!


This sounds like a good idea - give me a little while!


----------



## robert@fm (Aug 1, 2012)

My height is 1.78m (5'8"), and I forgot to ask at my hospital appointments yesterday or on Monday what my weight was so I went by my last known weight (140kg); that apparently puts me closest to Japanese weightlifter Kazuomi Ota, so my "Sumo wrestler" guess probably wasn't far off.  However, I have enough trouble lifting my own body weight, let alone any other.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 1, 2012)

Mark T said:


> You been wearing that dress again?



Rarely take it off these days, so comfortable


----------



## MeganN (Aug 2, 2012)

Arthur nabarete zaneti a Brazilian gymnast  shame it's a male lol


----------



## Mark T (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm still adding anyone who posts on here to the Fantasy Olympics thread.  I wonder who will get our first medal?


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Aug 2, 2012)

Mark T said:


> I'm still adding anyone who posts on here to the Fantasy Olympics thread.  I wonder who will get our first medal?



My body double finished fourth, just missed a bronze medal by 1 kilogram !

Commiserations, Chattaphum .


----------



## Jimbo (Aug 2, 2012)

David Kavelasvili for me, weightlifter.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 5, 2012)

Alexander Smith, Hammer thrower.............oh yeah..........


----------



## rhall92380 (Aug 5, 2012)

Andy HB said:


> I'm sure there's a fantasy game here somewhere!
> 
> I wonder how many medals we're going to win?!



My body double, Cameroon's Idrissa Adam picked up an injruy while running next to Nigeria's Ogho-Oghene Egwero, Jamaica's Usain Bolt and Britain's James Dasaolu during round 1 of the men's 100m heats at the London 2012 Olympic Games at the Olympic Stadium August 4, 2012. REUTERS(

I hope that's not an omen for my attempt at the Great North Run

Richard


----------



## Northerner (Aug 5, 2012)

rhall92380 said:


> My body double, Cameroon's Idrissa Adam picked up an injruy while running next to Nigeria's Ogho-Oghene Egwero, Jamaica's Usain Bolt and Britain's James Dasaolu during round 1 of the men's 100m heats at the London 2012 Olympic Games at the Olympic Stadium August 4, 2012. REUTERS(
> 
> I hope that's not an omen for my attempt at the Great North Run
> 
> Richard



I don't think so unless you're planning on running it at 2minutes 20 pace for all 13.1 miles!  

I (as Tiffany) have the 100m hurdles first rounds tomorrow morning, fingers crossed!


----------



## Marier (Aug 5, 2012)

cool  im Rebecca Turner the Swimmer   Team GB


----------

